

Why did we sell Dapper to Yahoo? - lid
http://shir.posterous.com/why-did-we-sell-dapper-to-yahoo

======
pt
_"While I don't care much for the bi-weekly Arrington Yahoo bashing..."_

So true...

------
nobody_nowhere
"at Dapper, we ship daily. Inside Yahoo, this may change somewhat"

Understatement of the week. Best wishes, but don't expect to remain nimble!
When they come to talk about the billing system integration and cutover, run
for the hills!!

~~~
joshu
Delicious went from weekly shipping to annually...

~~~
revorad
This really does bother me. I understand selling your startup to a big company
can give you life-changing money.

But still, where does all that passion with which you "made something people
want" disappear? How can you move on and not think about how your users will
be screwed?

I'm honestly asking. I haven't seen any "successful" startup person talk about
this.

~~~
joshu
At the time, you can convince yourself that the acquisition is a good idea, it
will be good for the product, and the users, and so on.

Realistically, who knows what would have happened? We had a hell of a time
getting a Series B together. I might have had to shut it down if not for the
acquisition.

------
sinamdar
"...for an undisclosed sum that someone will probably leak to Kara Swisher in
a day or two." I was hoping you would trump the leak and let the cat out of
the bag yourself on the exit.

~~~
staunch
He almost certainly signed an agreement that prevents him from disclosing that
kind of information.

